# ? about my technique



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well Im new to snowboarding but im hooked to the sport now. Went rideing a couple times this year and I just got some ? about my technique. okay so I wanna know if what im doing is correct. so when I gain alot of speed and I have to make a sharp turn I push on my back foot toward the fall on either heel or toe to stop my self. Meaning if im heel edgeing I push down with my back foot heel toward the fall line to slow my self or stop my self. when im linking turns or "Trying to carve" I try to lean on my board and bend my front leg to put more weight on the board to turn but most of the time i find my self pushing more forcefully with my back foot to help me complete the turn. So I feel im doing something wrong here, It seems like I souldnt be useing my back foot at all but I almost cant help my self because I feel like if I dont and i just lean on my heel and toe edge I'll catch an edge and fall. So on technique what should I do with my back foot? and is bending my front knee to put wait on the front of the board the right thing to be doing when trying to carve or link turns? also i have my bindings set to duck foot 15's on both sides


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet jumping Jehovah that made my eyes bleed. Who was your english teacher and can the taxpayers get a refund?

At any rate, you shouldn't be using your back foot to start the turn like that. Also, killing speed isn't about how hard you shove your turn. Work on making larger turns to kill speed. As you're going down, start the turn with your front foot, follow that turn across the run and allow it to start to go back uphill. From there transition to the other edge and repeat. 

Think of your back foot as something that just plays along. Your front foot is going to dictate direction causing your board to "twist" and engage the edges. The back foot will snap into place and follow. Your weight should be neither forward or backward. You should be centered. Best advice I can give you is take a couple lessons. You've developed some bad habits that are going to hurt your progression.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Sweet jumping Jehovah that made my eyes bleed. Who was your english teacher and can the taxpayers get a refund?


TFF....I almost spit my coffee!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response guys... But im not really useing my back foot to initiate the turn. Im starting out with my front foot and leaning on my heels and toes properly. Sometimes though I find my self haveing to put force on my back heel or toe depending which way im turning. I usualy do this to make sharper turns or to come to stop.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you describe what you mean when you say you're "leaning" on your toes and heels? Using more pressure will cut sharper turns or stop for sure but it shouldn't be favoring the back foot. From what you're describing, it sounds like you're almost snow plowing your turns.

Honestly, two lessons will be in your best interest. It sounds like you may have skipped them and now you're paying for it. Trust me they will help you more than you can imagine. 





ps. It's using not useing


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> It sounds to me like you are getting speed anxiety and forcing these turns. It is not an uncommon thing and we all will do this when we get in a dicey situation on steeper terrain. Riding at Sunrise, you are dealing with ice quite a bit (I ride there myself from time to time..great place) I would suggest working on this over on the runs off Cyclone, like Hurricane ridge. It is a very moderate pitch and is consistently wide. allowing you lots of room to be very patient with your turns.
> 
> As Mooz suggested, allow your side cut to complete the turn more and only use your rear foot to compliment what your front foot is doing in maintaining edge angle. This will allow you to complete the turn in more of a nearly carving manner and increase your riding ability. Once you get the hang of this, tighten the turns up and try to do them in 1/2 of the run width, then 1/4 etc/ Ideally, you should get these basic skidded turns down to no more than a groomer width.
> 
> Understand, that a skidding tail is not a bad turn or bad form, the basic and dynamic skidded turn is what most of us use in our everyday riding and carving is`nt always practical in every situation. Just try to allow the turn to become a full C shaped turn and tone down this speed checking thing....:thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice guys its really appreciated... and wolf if your at sunrise next season LMK so we can meet up...

but Just a ? can you guys balance on your selfs on your heels from just standing? I cant and for some reason I have more of a problem going from toe to heel


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Will do. I am hoping to be back down there this fall. It all depends on whether or not I can sell this house in Washington for what I need to get out of it and make a small profit or at least cover moving expenses and closing costs. The new house in Phoenix can go VA since I am a vet and have used VA before (for the old house in phoenix) so I don`t have to have a lot down, but I hope to have about $30K for down.
> 
> If it happens, I will be instructing at Sunrise (already have a job whenever I get down there) so I will be spending a lot of time up on the rim in the winter months...well, summer too to get away from the heat. I love camping up at Big Lake....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Thnx man I'll deffinetley that out tomorrow in the AM.. I been useing my balance board alot about 3 hours a day (its just so much fun for me) so I can feel my balance building through muscle memory


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> It sounds to me like you are getting speed anxiety and forcing these turns. It is not an uncommon thing and we all will do this when we get in a dicey situation on steeper terrain. Riding at Sunrise, you are dealing with ice quite a bit (I ride there myself from time to time..great place) I would suggest working on this over on the runs off Cyclone, like Hurricane ridge. It is a very moderate pitch and is consistently wide. allowing you lots of room to be very patient with your turns.
> 
> As Mooz suggested, allow your side cut to complete the turn more and only use your rear foot to compliment what your front foot is doing in maintaining edge angle. This will allow you to complete the turn in more of a nearly carving manner and increase your riding ability. Once you get the hang of this, tighten the turns up and try to do them in 1/2 of the run width, then 1/4 etc/ Ideally, you should get these basic skidded turns down to no more than a groomer width.
> 
> Understand, that a skidding tail is not a bad turn or bad form, the basic and dynamic skidded turn is what most of us use in our everyday riding and carving is`nt always practical in every situation. Just try to allow the turn to become a full C shaped turn and tone down this speed checking thing....:thumbsup:


Just a question on this while we're here. Since you mentioned speed checking I have a question on this. I know about the front initiating turns and such when I'm just riding...but i find that when im approaching a small jump and speed checking...im using my back foot to kinda of push my back heel/toe edge into the snow a bit to kinda get to the speed I want. Is that the correct thinking? Cause if I initiate with the front...ill be kinda of turning and I dont really want to be turning going into a small jump...well not yet at least 

Thx!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Mooz... wtf? have you taken over for BA ?? chastizing folks for their grammar?? go back to your cubicle and write, facilitate, jerk ur gurkin and or do somthing to look important.. Ya bloody wanker. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

'No correct way' yes... but, There are more efficient ways to get things done on a snowboard


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

what are some other ways to slow down in narrow areas, besides that pushed-tail technique and a quick opposite twist speed check?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> True, true, but efficincy is`nt everything.....a Prius may be more efficinet, but a gas guzzling classic Mustang with a 4 barrel Holley carb and a 351 Cleveland bored out to 400 is a hell of a lot more fun......:cheeky4:


Touche' Mr Wolf. I suppose it depends upon what type of efficency we are addressing. Zero to sixty, the Mustang hands down, The Prius would be more efficient utilizing a gallon of fuel as it relates to MPG. So choose and decide I suppose..
I would completely agree the Stang would be more fun... fo sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

squishydonut said:


> what are some other ways to slow down in narrow areas, besides that pushed-tail technique and a quick opposite twist speed check?


making quick turns requires that the rider flex and extend the legs to facilitate quik edge changes.

When we turn, we create and releive pressure.. The pressure build up needs to be releived when going from one edge on to the other. So, when initiating the pressure should be the least, and at the apex (the middle of the turn) the pressure should be the greatest. Flexing and extending the ankles, knees and hips are how we go about doing this. I hope this helps. You need to learn to make turns from the bottom up and not the top down.. It all starts with the lower body. Riding dynamically invloves lots of pressure creation and alleviation... thats one the reasons why they call it dynamic. The upper body remains neutral and the legs work the board back and forth under you. Dynamic skidded turns where the bodies CM moves towards the inside of the turn, and your tip and tail follow a different path.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> Mooz... wtf? have you taken over for BA ?? chastising folks for there grammar?? go back to your cubicle and write, facilitate jerk ur gurkin and or do somthing to look important.. Ya bloddy wanker. :cheeky4:


Eh all in good fun. I was being helpful in both terms of his snowboarding and his future in english :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Eh all in good fun. I was being helpful in both terms of his snowboarding and his future in english :laugh:


Thanks for your even handed reply I expected otherwise. You know Im just fukin with you anyway. right? :laugh: It is all good and I appreciate your input.. :cheeky4: well most of the time. Your alright in my book mate. Still pisses me off you can afford Windells.. ha ha cry cry sobb sobb.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Eh all in good fun. I was being helpful in both terms of his snowboarding and his future in english :laugh:


Hey Mooz, I'm wondering how much you should be correcting people's English if you don't know enough to capitalize "english." :cheeky4:

Sorry...just couldn't help myself...:laugh:


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> Touche' Mr Wolf. I suppose it depends upon what type of efficency we are addressing. Zero to sixty, the Mustang hands down, The Prius would be more efficient utilizing a gallon of fuel as it relates to MPG. So choose and decide I suppose..
> I would completely agree the Stang would be more fun... fo sure.


But the Mustang would be capable of getting more raw energy per unit volume of gasoline...it just chooses to dump more gas through the injectors. 

</hijack></troll>


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

actually the Prius is probably getting more net energy from the gasoline, it just doesn't seem like it because the energy is spread out over a longer time frame. Also, if it's got a Holley it probably doesn't have injectors


----------

